# Chuck's house has been located



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## meanstreek (Dec 24, 2017)

god is trump

trump is god


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2017)

I'd rather live in that with a decent human being than in a mansion with a man I found impossible to have _any_ respect for because he thinks Trump is more than the shitbag imbecile he actually is.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2017)

Just sayin....


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 24, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjZHDcKCA-I


----------



## Arnold (Dec 24, 2017)

Trump is god.


----------



## BadGas (Dec 24, 2017)

Was this in Haiti??


Prince said:


>


----------



## botamico (Dec 25, 2017)

I heard lucifer is god.  Might be true, might not.


----------



## botamico (Dec 25, 2017)

But I never heard trump i was god.


----------



## botamico (Dec 25, 2017)

Oh, merry Christmas IMF; that's if you celebrate the holiday.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## charley (Dec 27, 2017)

Little Wing said:


>




...... and I thought prince had more hair than that..     ...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2017)

the funny thing is all of you Trump hating snowflakes are going to be upset for 7 more years.


----------

